# Some squealing/grinding from the AD22s



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm using OEM pads on my AD22s but the right side is still grinding a bit. At first I got alot of grinding from both sides, but then I took it for a long ride to break the pads in and most of the noise went away.

It gets quieter as the brakes heat up, but when I apply the brakes, I get some squealing from in there. I took a look and nothing seems to be touching the rotor but the pads. I got full shims and everything is nice and lubed. I might take the pads off to take a look at the surface, but there's no abnormal marks on the rotor.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

So is it a grinding or a squeeling? 
To prevent complaints of squeeling, we used to spray a good coat of rubberized underbody coating to the back of the pads. NOt sure if it will help with the grinding thoe.
What do your rotors look like? Are they glassy, or have they been turned latley?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's more of a squeaking but it's sort of a shhhh, sound. The rotors (powerslots) are practically brand new, they don't need to be turned. The inside and outside of the rotor look normal, if there were something on the pad, the slotted rotors should scrape it clean. I'm not quite sure what to think, nothing is touching the rotors but the pads. 

I had this sound from both brakes in the beginning. Then I went out and gave them a proper break-in (mike kojima style), and most of the noise went away. The driver's brake is quiet, but when it's cold, the passenger brake can still be heard.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Then I went out and gave them a proper break-in (mike kojima style)


........lol

One more thing to check would be the dust shield behind the rotor. It could be making slight contact with the rotor. Another problem I have encountered with customers thinking their brakes were bad.....lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

At what speeds and amount of pressure is this occuring at? You say the shims are infact installed and slider pins are lubed? What compound are the pads you have on and have you tried an anti seize yet?


----------

